# FS: 5 indo tigers



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i have 5 small indo tigers. 2 inches each. eats pellets, bloodworms and prawn. will sell as a group only.

2 - 3 bar tigers (symmetrical both sides)
2 - 4 bar tigers (symmetrical both sides)
1 - 2.5 bar and 3 bar

new price!!!!! $80 for all 5.

pics taken on 02102010


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pics? Been looking for an IT with even perfect 4 bars and also an IT with even 3 bars.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

they are at my friends house. let me confirm the bar patterns. ill pm you after


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

video added.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$100 if gone by this weekend.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt. pics added.

2 - 3 bar tigers (symmetrical both sides)
2 - 4 bar tigers (symmetrical both sides)
1 - 2.5 bar and 3 bar

$100 for all 5.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt. need them gone!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

if there available for when the 250 is set up i'll take them... right now i dont have the room


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

I would love to take them, but just too small


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Tempting.... If still available by end of the month. I will take them. I need my paintball gear to come first.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

first come first serve!!!

very nice group of dats!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

$80. take them this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OMG! Stop tempting me!!!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

pending. a few pms. first with cash gets them!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

indos sold.bichir sold. please close thread.


----------

